
Apple CEO Cook defends removal of police-tracking app used in Hong Kong - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protest-cook/apple-ceo-cook-defends-removal-of-police-tracking-app-used-in-hong-kong-idUSKBN1WP2SZ
======
kimjongtrill
Honest question about these types of apps...

Why bother building something like this in to a phone app as opposed to
building a webapp that can be accessed via phone using the phones browser as
the client? It seems like going the app route would make it easy for the app
store runners to censor.

------
TheOperator
Who would have imagined allowing a corporation in bed with authoritarian
dictatorships control over what applications you're allowed to distribute or
install could have negative consequences? Apple has undermined the safety of
people in HK by using the ability of people to break the law using a legal
application as a pretense.

I suppose it's great though because the app store is so convenient and
relatively free of malware. You just have to use authoritarian state approved
spyware such as WeChat that funnels your data into government servers.

